# Networking Career Path



## Sier

Hi Guys,
I've considered the current/future job market, and also weighted what I like to do, and came to this conclusion:
I'm going after a College Degree...
I'm not sure yet if Computer Engineering or Computer Networking... I'll start with an Associate's.. and then BS in the future..

Well, I want to learn about networking.. and get certifications, HOWEVER, I don't want to waste money with something that I'll acquire with my Associate's Degree...

What do you recommend me?? I was thinking about getting the CCNA or Network+ first, but.. It seems that if you finish the Computer Networking course, you AUTOMATICALLY get a CCNA certification.. so it wouldn't make sense to get the Cert and then get it again w/ Degree...

What do you think??
Recommendations??


----------



## rs21

you are correct till the time you finish your degree, you will be equivalent to a CCNA certified associates. But it's not true, associate and certification are two separate things. Certification means you are certified on a specific technology or products. But in associate, you will work on various technology,eg, Microsoft products, Cisco routers and switches and may be on Linux platforms also.

In future, certification will help you little more than degree, in case you are going to work on specific technology.In my opinion, u should go for CCNA, it holds more respect n recognition. It'll help you at your BS time.


----------



## SilverDwn

rs21 said:


> you are correct till the time you finish your degree, you will be equivalent to a CCNA certified associates. But it's not true, associate and certification are two separate things. Certification means you are certified on a specific technology or products. But in associate, you will work on various technology,eg, Microsoft products, Cisco routers and switches and may be on Linux platforms also.
> 
> In future, certification will help you little more than degree, in case you are going to work on specific technology.In my opinion, u should go for CCNA, it holds more respect n recognition. It'll help you at your BS time.


I respectfully disagree and think a degree holds more value than a Cert for a long term path. A CCIE will ensure you have a top job in networking, but later down the road if you want to change career ie; become a maths teacher, your CCIE means nothing in that field. A degree, no matter what disipline is a statement that you are educated in a traditional manner and will enable you to change career to something else minus 3 years extra study on top of what you have left to do ie a Masters degree, PHD etc. However if all you want is a career in IT/Networking, certs is the way. Just remember that these are priopriatary certifications owned by commercial companies. A degree is generally thought of as owned by the state (I may have my termanology wrong but you know what I mean).

Also CCNA is better than Network+ but natrually its harder.


----------



## bilbus

You could get a CCNA in a few weeks.

a degree is required for any management position.


----------



## rs21

m not completely disagree with degree..it is most important for the higher positions, but cert is also important..


----------



## bilbus

A degree far out weighs any cert.

Certs are nice, but having a degree will always put you on top.


----------



## Yportne

Unfortunately that is the way it goes. Society wants degree's. Unfortunately most schools will allow you to obtain one with the IQ of a banana so they don't even carry as much weight.

Certs and degrees get you nowhere without experience. So get a cert or an associate and get employed in the feild, no matter what it is. You will need experience before getting any job worth your time. Especially in the technical field. Go look at jobs around you and find what they want, give them it and get employed. worry about a career when you have 1-2 years exp under your belt. without it degrees and certs are worthless.


----------



## coolyusufali

Yeah! I agree too degree is required for higher positions. Although a degree would help you for a job but it is the certification that races out today with flying colors.

In my opinion, obtain your degree, no matter, but do a certification after or along with the degree.

If you want to proceed with Microsoft's products then proceed with MCSE or MCTS and so on. But if you want to develop a career in networking then no doubt Cisco is the best and best. Cisco not only teaches you Cisco's products but it also gives you 100% basic foundation and infrastructure of networking. So, start with CCNA.


----------



## rinoel

bilbus said:


> You could get a CCNA in a few weeks.
> 
> a degree is required for any management position.



I don't agree at that point with you mate, you can't get CCNA in a few weeks, if you consider getting CCNA discovery & Exploration it takes you minimal 2 year's.


----------



## bilbus

lol, ccna is easy, its 2 tests (you can take a single combo test also). If you have worked in the field and know basic cisco your good to go. You may need to do some reviewing .. but its easy to do within a month.

Perhaps you are thinking of CCNP? Thats the 5 test cert .. much harder .. but again passable if you have worked in a cisco environment


----------



## Teabag1

Hi all, 

First post so be gentle please! 

I read your posts with interest as I am also having thoughts about future career. 

I am learning the forces in a couple of years and am Considering the network option. I have a degree but nothing IT related. The CCNA option was recommended by a friend and having done some research I am keen to find out more. A few questions I would appreciate an answer to:

What courses would I have to do to start off? 
What would the cost be? 
What are average earnings after say 1,2 and 5 years? 
What is the jobs market like for this sort of thing? 

Thanks all in advance, any personal tales or recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Regards. 

JA


----------



## greenbrucelee

I am going to put the cat amongst the pgeons here

first of all a degree is not neccessary to get into IT
secondly not many people walk into a networkong position unless they have experience. Experience means more than any degree or certifications
Third certifications are designed to back up your experience level. So if you do not currently work with CISCO kit then the CCNA will make you over certified for your experience level. No IT network manager will hire someone with no experience regardless of their IT certs or qualifications without experience.
Fourth most people these days have to start at the bottom and work their way up especially if they want to work in networking.
Fifth you should start with entry level certs such as A+,N+ and MCTS windows 7.


----------



## BosonMichael

greenbrucelee said:


> I am going to put the cat amongst the pgeons here
> 
> first of all a degree is not neccessary to get into IT
> secondly not many people walk into a networkong position unless they have experience. Experience means more than any degree or certifications
> Third certifications are designed to back up your experience level. So if you do not currently work with CISCO kit then the CCNA will make you over certified for your experience level. No IT network manager will hire someone with no experience regardless of their IT certs or qualifications without experience.
> Fourth most people these days have to start at the bottom and work their way up especially if they want to work in networking.
> Fifth you should start with entry level certs such as A+,N+ and MCTS windows 7.


What he said. 

You might have been better off posting this in your own thread rather than hijacking someone else's 2-year-old thread... but what's done is done.

The job market, unfortunately, isn't good for people looking to get into IT. There are quite a few people who bailed (or were forcibly ejected) from their current careers and decided to go into something that "looked good": IT. So there are a lot of people trying to break into the field. 

Your degree, though not necessary to get an entry-level IT job, might make the difference in getting hired. Then again, in some cases, it might cause an employer to pass you over. After all, you don't need a degree to work at Best Buy/Geek Squad, and in fact, a degreed employee is much more likely to leave as soon as something better comes along. This is the same reason why McDonalds doesn't hire people with degrees to be fry cooks. 

Certifications can also make a difference, provided you get certifications that are appropriate for your skill level. For entry-level IT jobs, this means certifications like what GBL describes: the A+, Network+, and Windows-client MCTS exams.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Teabag1

Thanks guys, your time and guidance much appreciated.

It sounds like I am aiming too high for a newbie then? How long would it take to work up a network position like CCNA?

And, apologies for the hijack.

Regards.

JA


----------



## greenbrucelee

it depends on how well you progress and get noticed. If you put in the work you will get noticed.


----------



## BosonMichael

Teabag1 said:


> Thanks guys, your time and guidance much appreciated.
> 
> It sounds like I am aiming too high for a newbie then? How long would it take to work up a network position like CCNA?
> 
> And, apologies for the hijack.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> JA


Your aim is good for a long-term goal. But you should probably be aiming at something more realistic to start out. One doesn't typically jump on a ladder at the tenth rung, for example.... you climb a ladder one step at a time. 

How long does it take? As long as it takes. You could just as well ask me how long is a piece of string, and I'd be no better at determining the answer you seek. 

I can't tell you what the future has in store for you (or anyone). You could go into your first IT job and be thrust into router administration from Day 1. You could be noticed by someone and offered a competing job offer. Or you could be downsized and lose your job less than a week after you get it. Who knows? 

The best advice I can give you is to gain experience at each job you take, and continue to advance in your career (either through acquiring new responsibilities at your current job or by taking a better position with another company). Additionally, study technologies that you are interested in, and certify on what you have experience doing. This is, in my opinion, the only sure-fire recipe for advancing in an IT career. I can't tell you how long it will take... but I can tell you that it WILL work, given time.


----------

